# Should have been in my climber.



## use2b (May 30, 2006)

Should have been in my climber Saturday afternoon, but it was raining.
Climber hanging on a pine, 10 yards behind camera. ( hunted Monday
all day no deer ? age and score on the 10?
thanks,
use-2-b


----------



## paslaw0311 (Apr 19, 2011)

4.5yr 120?


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Nice buck! That looks like east Texas area like where I hunt. Hope you get to see him another time but while you are in your stand. I'm not the best at judging deer age, but I say 3.5 years old


----------

